# Question about Massive X Macro knobs and MIDI CCs



## Virtual Virgin (Jun 15, 2022)

So after scouring the 152 page manual for Massive X, I am perplexed to not find any information on what MIDI CC#s the Macro knobs are assigned to, nor do I see any information on how to assign MIDI CC#s to those knobs. 

Does anyone know about this? 
Scratching my head!


----------



## AcousTech (Jun 15, 2022)

I don’t know the answer, but it seems you may not be alone:








MIDI Learn Massive X


I was wondering if there are any news concerning the "no MIDI-Learn"-issue in Massive X. Seems like NI should've had quite enough time to fix this...




www.native-instruments.com





Might have to lean on your controller/DAW/Komplete Kontrol to workaround it.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 15, 2022)

I wonder if the Macro knobs are assigned to a specific CC# at all. I'm able to control them from my Impact LX88+ controller in Cubase 12 and Studio One but I first have to assign them to the faders on my controller.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jun 17, 2022)

In Cubase/Nuendo it looks like the Quick Controls are setup for the first 8 Macro knobs on Massive X.
I made MIDI controller maps for my keyboards to use Quick Control. That says nothing about the other 8 available however (or if you wanted to go all out and map every parameter on Massive X to a dedicated controller). So, an imperfect solution.


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 24, 2022)

But why no CC11 to volume mapping as a default? We've got CC64.


----------

